# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Liječnička potvrda o tjelesnom i duševnom zdravlju

## DeDada

Pozdrav, zanima me kako bi trebala izgledati ova potvrda. Naime, naša liječnica napisala nam je kompletnu povijest bolesti  :Smile:  Odnosno, neke je pisala, druge izostavila - kako joj je došlo. Ne znam kakve veze upala srednjeg uha ima sa posvajanjem, a ja sam isprepadana jer mi je napisala da bolujem od poremećaja anksioznosti. Ne znam kako se to sviđa psiholozima u CZSS. Kao jedva punoljetna liječila sam se od nesanice radi traume i 9 godina nisam bila svijesna da bolujem od trajnog mentalnog poremećaja - nisam se ni liječila   :Smile:  Naravno, tražila sam sastanak s dr. da bar napiše kada se to odigralo jer je to ugurala između uzroka neplodnosti i želučanih tegoba koje su postojeće, stvarne i tete u CZSS već znaju za to.

----------


## bubekica

Ne znam zasto vas to traze kad je zakon po kojem to trebate imati pao na ustavnom sudu i vise ne vrijedi...

----------


## čokolada

Liječnička potvrda da potencijalni posvojitelji ne boluju od težih tjelesnih i duševnih bolesti UVIJEK je postojala, konkretno naša se 2004. sastojala od komada papira na kojem je doslovno pisalo to isto - potvrđujem da xy ne boluje od nikakve fizičke ni mentalne bolesti. Bez ikakvih detalja.

----------


## bubekica

Ma da?
Nas to nitko nije trazio, krenuli u obradu 6/2014.

----------


## špelkica

Slažem se s Čokoladom, samo to da dr napiše, bez nekakvih detalja. Nama je trebala kad smo krenuli posvajat konkretno dijete.

----------


## bubekica

Aha, ok, onda to treba bas za samo posvojenje, ne za obradu? Ili sam opet nesto krivo shvatila?  :Confused:

----------


## Rebbeca

I naša je bila kao Čokoladina...

----------


## čokolada

Kada vas odaberu kao posvojitelje konkretnog djeteta , onda između ostalih desetak papira donosite i liječničku potvrdu.

----------


## bubekica

> Kada vas odaberu kao posvojitelje konkretnog djeteta , onda između ostalih desetak papira donosite i liječničku potvrdu.


Hvala!

----------


## čokolada

Prepisivanje bilo kakvih detalja iz zdravstvenog "kartona" može nekog prerevnog socijalnog radnika navesti na krivi put, a uostalom mislim da je i u suprotnosti sa zakonom iznositi podatke koliko si upala mjehura imala i jesi li uzimala tablete za spavanje zbog stresnog životnog perioda. To je liječnička tajna, nikako nemoj pristati da ti potvrda tako izgleda.

----------


## prpa

Što se tiče papira koji se podnose skupa sa zamolbom za pokretanjem obrade, ja sam dobila dojam da se to razlikuje od centra do centra. Mi smo posvojili 2013.te i od nas su tražili da prije obrade donesemo sve one silne papire koji se inače podnose kad se kreće posvajati konkretno dijete.  A potvrda je bila kao što su i cure rekle, jedna rečenica da ne bolujemo od fizičkih i psihičkih bolesti, nešto u tom stilu. Slažem se s Čokoladom, ne pristaj na tu potvrdu koju ti je izdala, nego joj objasni što treba napisati.

----------


## DeDada

Hvala Vam na odgovorima, sutra idemo na sastanak s dr pa ćemo probati riješiti. Ako ne uspije, ne nosim taj papir nego mijenjam dr. i nek se obrada oduži radi toga. Ne želim da nas odmah otpišu jer kod mene to izgleda kao da nisam sposobna za samostalan život, tako na hrpi  :Smile:  Sestra se svađala s nama da bi napisati da smo zdravi bilo zatajivanje podataka i da oni tako rade i za vozačku. Sorry, al da mi je bivša dr napisala da bolujem od mentalnog poremećaja ne bih nikad vozila!

----------


## DeDada

> Što se tiče papira koji se podnose skupa sa zamolbom za pokretanjem obrade, ja sam dobila dojam da se to razlikuje od centra do centra. Mi smo posvojili 2013.te i od nas su tražili da prije obrade donesemo sve one silne papire koji se inače podnose kad se kreće posvajati konkretno dijete.  A potvrda je bila kao što su i cure rekle, jedna rečenica da ne bolujemo od fizičkih i psihičkih bolesti, nešto u tom stilu. Slažem se s Čokoladom, ne pristaj na tu potvrdu koju ti je izdala, nego joj objasni što treba napisati.


I naš Centar posluje tako da odmah prikupimo svu dokumentaciju, ali bar je besplatna. Mi smo digli toliku frku, a jutros smo našli u Pravilniku da stvarno po novom moraju pisati anamneze (zakon je pao, ali pravilnici su ostali). Tako da smo ispali smotani i ljutili se što žena radi svoj posao. Bez brige i pameti, uz malo više objašnjavanja, idemo dalje!

----------


## čokolada

Pa nisam baš jako sigurna u to jer ako je pravilnik ostao isti onda ga citiram u boldanom:

*PRAVILNIK
**O ELEMENTIMA KOJI SE ODNOSE NA PODOBNOST I PRIKLADNOST ZA POSVOJENJE, SADRŽAJU STRUČNOG MIŠLJENJA O PODOBNOSTI I PRIKLADNOSTI ZA POSVOJENJE, METODAMA UTVRĐIVANJA PODOBNOSTI I PRIKLADNOSTI, SADRŽAJU IZVJEŠĆA O DJETETU, VOĐENJU REGISTRA O POTENCIJALNIM POSVOJITELJIMA TE NAČINU VOĐENJU REGISTRA O POSVOJENJIMA

*u kojem piše što mora biti u napisanom mišljenju o podobnosti za posvojitelje:




*4. podatke o obiteljskoj povijesti (anamnezi): osobno ime roditelja, braće i sestara, njihovi datumi rođenja, zanimanja i zdravstveni status, podaci o odnosima između članova obitelji, podaci o društvenim vezama potencijalnih posvojitelja s rodbinom i prijateljima, očekivanja i mišljenja članova proširene obitelji o posvojenju ili međudržavnom posvojenju, ostalo (slobodno vrijeme, interesi, hobiji i sl.),
**5. podatke o zdravstvenom statusu potencijalnih posvojitelja i medicinskoj povijesti,
*
Znači li to baš cijela povijest, baš moraju doznati jesam li koristila kontracepciju i koju, jesam li imala spolnu bolest i koju, jesam li uzimala, ne znam,  Praxiten zbog nesanice, jesam li predugo tugovala nakon nečije smrti pa sam zato i godinama kasnije obilježena kao anksiozna?
Pa to su privatni podaci i ne tiču se posvojenja. Njih treba zanimati imam li kakvu težu kroničnu bolest, nešto zbog čega mi je život stalno latentno ugrožen, odnosno imam li duševnu bolest koja me čini nestabilnom i opasnom po samu sebe i okolinu, osobito u stanju većeg stresa (a proces i posvojenje to jesu).


U istom pravilniku piše i što posvojitelji moraju PRILOŽITI:

*Zahtjevu za izdavanje mišljenja o podobnosti i prikladnosti za posvojenje podnositelji zahtjeva dužni su priložiti:
1. rodni list,
2. vjenčani list (za bračne drugove),
3. dokaz o postojanju izvanbračne zajednice (za izvanbračne drugove) – pravomoćnu sudsku odluku,
4. dokaz o državljanstvu,
5. potvrdu liječnika o psihofizičkom zdravstvenom stanju,
6. potvrdu poslodavca o zaposlenju,
7. dokaz da se protiv podnositelja zahtjeva ni protiv članova njegova kućanstva ne vodi kazneni postupak za neko od sljedećih kaznenih djela:*

----------


## DeDada

Čokolada, u potpunosti se slažem s tobom, stvarno nije OK i pokušali smo objasniti riječima sličnim tvojima, ništa. Jer to konkretno nas, ako naravno prođemo testiranja, čini ZADNJIM izborom. Ostali posvojitelji nisu predali takav papir, piše da su zdravi. Djelatnici CZSS nisu zdravstveni radnici, ne znaju da to sve "nije ništa" i da je stvar prošlosti. 

"5. podatke o zdravstvenom statusu potencijalnih posvojitelja i medicinskoj povijesti "
---to je valjda ta famozna rečenica.

----------


## martta

DeDada, to je glupost da Pravilnik važi iako je Zakon ukinut (koliko sam shvatila da je ukinut?? odnosno više ne važi?)

Ako zakon više ne važi onda NE VAŽE niti jedan Pravilnik, Uredba... i sl. koji su donijeti temeljem tog ukinutog Zakona JER Pravilnikom se samo pojašnjavaju i konkretiziraju odn. razrađuju u detalje pojedine odredbe (članci) iz Zakona STOGA taj Pravilnik više nema što regulirati jer je Zakon ukinut!
Tvoja dr. postupa po nevažećem Pravilniku.

----------


## martta

Također, slažem se da tvoja dr. tvoju medicinsku "povijest" ne bi niti smjela tako "staviti na papir" trećoj strani (czss) jer se radi o liječničkoj tajni, a ti se protiviš da se to sve na takav način do u detalje, daje na uvid toj trećoj strani. 
U mojoj potvrdi (i suprugovoj, a nismo kod iste dr.) je samo pisalo ono što su ti već napisale, u stilu "ne boluje od duševnih i tjelesnih bolesti" jer doista ništa drugo niti ne zanima czss (sigurno ih ne zanima tvoja upala mjehura, srednjeg uha, ...itd.)

----------


## DeDada

Probat ćemo potražiti drugog dr. Jer ova je npr. pisala i endometriozu, a to se nje nikako ne tiče, ginekološka bolest koju liječi isključivo ginekolog, ona me samo poslala kirurgu dok se još nije znalo što mi je i moja dobra volja je bila da joj predočim papire, phd nalaz, itd. Tak da, teoretski, meni se ne može pisati da sam zdrava. Isto tak bi iz zubarskog kartona mogla izvući koji granulom. Inače imamo velikih problema s njom, bolesti prolaze "nepriznate" dok mi ne potegnemo špage da nam se pomogne, al zato jedva čeka da sve stavi na papir kad najmanje treba.

I stvarno, ali stvarno nam ne trebaju ovakvi stresovi par dana prije psihotestova!

----------


## butterfly_

imam i ja pitanje vezano za liječničku potvrdu o tjelesnom i duševnom zdravlju - naime, mi smo centru pri  zasnivanju posvojenja konkretnog djeteta predali potvrdu o tjelesnom i duševnom zdravlju koju je izdao lijecnik opce prakse.
centar nas je trazio dvije potvrde - ljecnika opce prakse za tjelesno zdravlje i psihijatra za dokaz o psihickom zdravlju.
dogovorili smo se da ćemo naknadno pribaviti dokaz psihijatra i izdali su nam rjesenje za posvojenje djeteta.

mi sad pokusavamo naci psihijatra koji bi nam izdao taj dokaz - no, svi žele da dođemo na pregled i testiranje....

nama se to nikako neda (niti imamo potrebe, bar zasad  :Wink:  ), pa me zanima da li je bas propisano da moramo imati dokaz izdan od strane psihijatra? da li je dovoljno samo uvjerenje dr opće prakse? ima li centar neku zakonsku osnovu to tražiti?

----------


## DeDada

Nema šanse da je to utemeljeno na nekom zakonu. Ti zdrava nemaš što tražiti kod psihijatra, Mrva je pravomoćno vaša.

----------


## butterfly_

ma navodno mogu... sad sam malo zvala naš maticni..
u zakonu kaze da trebam dostaviti dokaz o dusevnom i tjelesnom zdravlju - al ne pise od koga... sto znaci da svaki centar za sebe odlucuje od koga žele taj dokument...
...
idem ugovorit termin... 
 :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Znaš što, traži očitovanje od Ministarstva, bilo bi zanimljivo čuti njihovo mišljenje o tim glupostima, pa nevjerojatno nešto!  Čudno mi je da vas nisu poslali na kolonoskopiju...nikad se ne zna.

----------


## Jelena

Čemu služi ta psihološka obrada i centru?! Ne mogu vjerovati da jos traze psihijatra.

----------


## Jelena

Čemu služi ta psihološka obrada u centru?! Ne mogu vjerovati da jos traze psihijatra.

----------


## DeDada

> Znaš što, traži očitovanje od Ministarstva, bilo bi zanimljivo čuti njihovo mišljenje o tim glupostima, pa nevjerojatno nešto!  Čudno mi je da vas nisu poslali na kolonoskopiju...nikad se ne zna.


Ili barem markere! Ja sam pokušavala nazvati HZZO info, ali zauzeti su, ionako ne vjerujem da bi znali odgovoriti na ovakva pitanja.




> Čemu služi ta psihološka obrada i centru?! Ne mogu vjerovati da jos traze psihijatra.


Upravo to! I dalje smatram da su specijalisti takvog tipa za bolesne.

----------


## čokolada

Hzzo nema veze s tim, kontaktiraj emailom nekog u ministarstvu socijale, možda ovu pomoćnicu? (svakako nekoga tko nadzire rad czss)
http://www.mspm.hr/ministarstvo/pomo...adzor_ustanova
Ovo me stvarno zanima mogu li centri traziti takve stvari.

----------


## butterfly_

u rješenju su naveli da smo mi taj papir predali.
znaći, pravomocno rjesenje imamo - dijete je nase.
u rjesenju pise da smo mi vec predali uvjerenje od psihijatra - mi smo predali samo uvjerenje izdano od dr opće prakse.
rekli su ok, nije problem što sad nemate, donesite/pošaljite nam ga naknadno.

bojim se da će nam povuč rješenje i zezat nas oko toga..

hvala Čokolada, zovem ministarstvo

----------


## prpa

Nakon što je rješenje postalo pravomoćno, nema više natrag...ne mogu ga povući sve da i hoće, zato nema straha. Mi nismo išli psihijatru, predali potvrdu od liječnika opće prakse...mislim koji je smisao onda razgovora s njihovom pihologicom?? Ako si psihički bolesnik, to i obiteljski liječnik opće prakse ima u kompu. Uistinu se ponekad čudim koliko neke stvari u našoj državi mogu postati komplicirane, zbog čiste budalaštine. Uglavnom, ako budete imali vremena odite psihijatru, ako ne, mirno spavajte. Bebačica je vaša i nitko vam ništa ne može  :Heart:  :Bye:

----------


## DeDada

Mi smo predali svoje povijesti bolesti, nije bilo druge. Sve smo prošli, sad čekamo rješenje.

----------


## butterfly_

zakon je tu nedorecen... nije specificirao tko izdaje koji dokument i što on tocno treba sadrzavati.

----------


## kiara79

nama dr. opće prakse napisao da ne bolujemo od fizičkih i psihičkih bolesti...to je bilo dovoljno!

----------


## ljube

> zakon je tu nedorecen... nije specificirao tko izdaje koji dokument i što on tocno treba sadrzavati.


za pojašnjenje bi se najbolje bilo obratiti Ministarstvu, gđa Tanja Žaja na mail: tanja.zaja@mspm.hr

----------


## Strašna

> nama dr. opće prakse napisao da ne bolujemo od fizičkih i psihičkih bolesti...to je bilo dovoljno!


Potpisujem! Kod nas je isto bilo tako....

----------


## TanjaN

Slažem se!

----------

